# Can degus eat apple leaves.



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I read on here once that apple branches are good for degus. I have just chopped off a branch. Its organic. Do I have to pull the leaves off or just give it to them. Ive taken off the apples.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

dried or baked apple leaves are fine for degus to eat im not sure about fresh though but id think so 

it may be better to dry or bake them anyway as you should boil the branch to clean it or bake it on low heat if its small enough


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes they can, but only as a treat. The only part of apples they can't eat is the seeds as they contain cyanide so therefore toxic.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks they like it


----------

